# Jambalya dinner (with J-Views)



## shoneyboy (Oct 22, 2013)

My neighbor's daughter had her wedding Saturday,  they had the rehearsal dinner Friday night. My wife and I offered to cook a Jambalaya for the rehearsal dinner to help out. The groom actually insisted on paying for it, after discussing it with the wife, we offered to make it a there wedding gift…… They were both very happy to accept the gift. We had about 30 people planning on eating, but I wanted to make sure that we had plenty enough food for everyone. So I cooked enough for 50 people. After everyone finished eating we wound up with about a gallon bag of left over…..Just about a perfect amount…….BTW, this was my first time cooking by myself. I have assisted cooking many many times over the years, but this was my first solo attempt, I have to say, I was very pleased how it came out…….. Here are the pictures………













image (1).jpeg



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 22, 2013






Clean and re-oiled my small pot.....













image 1.jpeg



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 22, 2013






Browning sausage......













image 2.jpeg



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 22, 2013






Browning pork......













image 4.jpeg



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 22, 2013






Browning chicken......













image 6.jpeg



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 22, 2013






Browning the onions and bell peppers.......(Here is where I missed taking pictures of putting in the Mild Roytel Tomato's, Cream of mushroom soup and adding the meat back in .......)













image 10.jpeg



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 22, 2013






Official taste tester says....." It's good "........













image 12.jpeg



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 22, 2013






One last fluff to make it pretty.........













image 15.jpeg



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 22, 2013






And this is what you get.........MMmmmmmm......

I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as they did the Jambalaya ......ShoneyBoy......


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 22, 2013)

Yummmmmers.....looks great to me....and with the chill in the air now....would be soooo good!

Kat


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks good Shoneyboy! Nice cooking pot too!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 22, 2013)

Great job and solo too!


----------



## rdknb (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks very good well done


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks great!

However, you must be tired of it by now. Feel free to send the left over gallon to me.

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 26, 2013)

If that's your small pot, i would really like to see you BIG pot

Gary


----------



## cappyr (Oct 26, 2013)

*Great post dude and this from a Cajun country boy What knows his jumbalaya.  I do mine exactly like that only different.*







   I season my pork pieces the day before and let them marinate over night making what we call griods.  brown the pork first remove it then brown the onions and sausage together in the pork drippins.  This builds the brown gravy.  all back in the pot and continue.  I've got lots of pictures videos and blog posts about cooking a 20 gallon jumbalays but this forum wont let me post them.













cappy.jpg



__ cappyr
__ Oct 26, 2013





*I am at work on the boat so I don't have access to my pictures  since I cant post links this is best I can do.  Sorry*


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dang that looks good SB!

Thanks for sharing that!

Bill


----------



## miamirick (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice looking ,  going to get some hot sauce, some bread and be right over


----------



## venture (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks good!

Been too long since I made some jambalaya!

Hmmm?

Thinkin andoille, ham, and a third meat yet to be determined?  Shrimp if I feel rich, but maybe chicken? A little of each?

Thanks for the post!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice job Shoney. Wasn't it a beautiful day for it too. I thought all day, today would've been great for a cooking.

Who's that sauve and debonair fella ya got holding the canoe paddle?

I been putting it off but you just pushed me over the edge, the store room with the pots and pans gets cleaned out this week. I'll see what I have still over there.

Great job, ya did yaself proud! I bet the future newlyweds were happy with your offering.


----------



## eman (Oct 27, 2013)

You use dat secret cheek meat?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 29, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> My neighbor's daughter had her wedding Saturday,  they had the rehearsal dinner Friday night. My wife and I offered to cook a Jambalaya for the rehearsal dinner to help out. The groom actually insisted on paying for it, after discussing it with the wife, we offered to make it a there wedding gift…… They were both very happy to accept the gift. We had about 30 people planning on eating, but I wanted to make sure that we had plenty enough food for everyone. So I cooked enough for 50 people. After everyone finished eating we wound up with about a gallon bag of left over…..Just about a perfect amount…….BTW, this was my first time cooking by myself. I have assisted cooking many many times over the years, but this was my first solo attempt, I have to say, I was very pleased how it came out…….. Here are the pictures………
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Small pot" How big's the big pot??? Great looking Jambalaya Shoney Boy!


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 3, 2013)

What a very lovely wedding gift to a couple!

That is one of the nicest things I've heard of. BRAVO to you!

Very beautiful stuff! (I think the nicest thing you can give another is a fabulous meal).

It looked terrific! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 4, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Looks good Shoneyboy! Nice cooking pot too!


Thanks


GaryHibbert said:


> If that's your small pot, i would really like to see you BIG pot
> 
> Gary


I have to get it out and get a picture of it for you......That one is a 15gal or a 20, I don't remember....


miamirick said:


> Nice looking , going to get some hot sauce, some bread and be right over


Come on by, I'll cook you a fresh pot........


Foamheart said:


> Nice job Shoney. Wasn't it a beautiful day for it too. I thought all day, today would've been great for a cooking.
> 
> Who's that sauve and debonair fella ya got holding the canoe paddle?
> 
> ...


Oh, that would be me......They were very happy with it.......


eman said:


> You use dat secret cheek meat?


Unfortunately I did not, I used Boston Butt....I could not get my hands on any cheek meat......I have never used it, but I really have heard that it makes it better........


dirtsailor2003 said:


> "Small pot" How big's the big pot??? Great looking Jambalaya Shoney Boy!


I'll have to get a picture of it to post.........

Thanks everyone, it was a very big confidence builder......I can't wait till the next one........ShoneyBoy


----------



## bigt18 (Jun 14, 2018)

shoneyboy said:


> My neighbor's daughter had her wedding Saturday,  they had the rehearsal dinner Friday night. My wife and I offered to cook a Jambalaya for the rehearsal dinner to help out. The groom actually insisted on paying for it, after discussing it with the wife, we offered to make it a there wedding gift…… They were both very happy to accept the gift. We had about 30 people planning on eating, but I wanted to make sure that we had plenty enough food for everyone. So I cooked enough for 50 people. After everyone finished eating we wound up with about a gallon bag of left over…..Just about a perfect amount…….BTW, this was my first time cooking by myself. I have assisted cooking many many times over the years, but this was my first solo attempt, I have to say, I was very pleased how it came out…….. Here are the pictures………
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Jamb!


----------



## Fatzak123 (Jul 29, 2018)

Instead of Boston Butt, try using temple meat. Its available most AG stores around. I know that Murrays in St Amant has it. Its incredibly tender and meaty flavored.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 30, 2018)

Fatzak123 said:


> Instead of Boston Butt, try using temple meat. Its available most AG stores around. I know that Murrays in St Amant has it. Its incredibly tender and meaty flavored.



Blair Lamendola's mystery meat secret from a time before politics at the Jambalaya Festival.


----------



## Fatzak123 (Jul 30, 2018)

It’s definately a winner


----------

